# Extreme EITA build odyssey



## campagnoloneutron (Sep 15, 2005)

Here is the start of my winter 2007 Colnago build project. This year it will be a Colnago Extreme in the EITA paint scheme. Here are the first photos of the bare frame. Last year I did the same sort of thread documenting the build of my Colnago C50 with NL38 paint scheme. 

I'll post the photos of the Extreme EITA build step by step as it progresses.*

Hope you all have an excellent winter. :thumbsup:


*(Note: decided to defer the continuation of this build thread until maybe some other time and the current build photos removed)


----------



## Stefano (Jul 6, 2004)

*Congrats!*

Very nice frame! I have an Extreme-Power in It01 color. Could you weight the frame and post the result?
What components are you going to put on it?
I'm looking forward to see the pics of your on-going build process!
Ciao
Stefano


----------



## tmluk (Sep 19, 2005)

Very beautiful frame. Like to know more of the weight (size) and a ride comparison of Ex-C and C50, if you still have the C50 that is. Have fun.


----------



## campagnoloneutron (Sep 15, 2005)

*weight and size...*

The frame is a 58.0cm size Colnago measured in the method Colnago uses to measure his frames; measured from the center of the bottom bracket to the top of the seat lug/bottom of the seat clamp (this would equate to 56.0cm measurement from the bottom bracket center to the center point intersection of the seat tube and the top tube). The top tube has a 56.3cm center to center measurement. Just for reference if anyone is interested, I am 6ft 0 inches tall and I have longer legs riding a saddle height of 78.5cm measured from center of bottom bracket to top of saddle.

I have not weighed the frame as I do not have a scale that would measure accurately in grams but I will see what I can do over the next weekend before I install the headset (which will be a Chris King in black or silver). I want a light ride but am not obsessed by weight. I usually look at the whole picture; quality of the component, functionality in conjunction with weight and with a measure of reliability mixed in. More on the the build components later...

I still have my C50 (also size 58.0cm) and will definitely be keeping it so I should be able to give some reports later on as to the comparative ride characteristics.  

.


----------



## manandjoe (Apr 14, 2006)

*How about this bulid!*

Seen this on another forum, great build! Not mine


----------



## crossboy (Jan 9, 2007)

manandjoe said:


> Seen this on another forum, great build! Not mine


This should be in the podium girls section. It is the finest, most beautiful piece I have every seen.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Manandjoe,

If I'm not mistaken, your Cristallo shouldn't be too far off of what you just posted. Have you put it together yet? I'm trying to get my Arte and Oval Krono built before spring gets here, but it looks like I am going to need a miracle to get that accomplished. Then again, miracles do happen.

Next winter I am hoping to build an Extreme Power or Extreme C in the STIT color scheme, but that bike above looks pretty awesome.


----------



## tmluk (Sep 19, 2005)

Get the Extreme Power "fabsroman"!

A comment I've received and remembered, "Regardless of how Colnago bikes ride, Colnago sure make very beautiful and presentable bikes."

Btw, the above Extreme Power front wheel skewer lever is on the right side! Better have that fixed before presenting it to Podium Girls.


----------



## manandjoe (Apr 14, 2006)

*Hey Fabs,*

I built up my cristallo with C Record, Mavic k's, SLR saddle, K sword bars, speedplays and it weighs about 16.4 very impressive for a large 54 sloping frame. Digital cameras dead will post photos down the road. 

Bike handels great! Spring time will be the time for a real review.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Manandjoe,

I thought about buying a C Record group off of ebay for my Mino Denti steel frame before I built the Cristallo. I always wanted to "upgrade" the Super Record on it to C Record ever since C Record came out. I think the groupo came out 2 or 3 years after I built that bike. I would love to see pics of your bike when you get a chance.

I think my Cristallo is at 16.1 lbs. with the bomb proof wheels I have on them right now. However, I just bought a new set of Zipp 202's and I think it will be under 15 lbs with those wheels on it. The weight of these wheels is utterly insane, and I am rather impressed with the quality of them too. The only thing I don't like is that the hubs and spokes are silver. So, I am debating whether to build a set of 303's, 404's, and 808's on black Tufo hubs further down the road (i.e., when I finally get these two other bikes built and I actually need more wheels). It just finished snowing here which sucks because I am dying to try these 202's on some big climbs.


----------



## manandjoe (Apr 14, 2006)

Fabs,

What if the Arte rides just as good as the Cristallo? Love to hear your reviews…
I would love to get some 202 or 303s but I can't because of the embarrassment of getting dropped by a guy on a 5200.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

I am hoping that the Arte rides just as good as the Cristallo, but I doubt it will. The rear triangle is exactly the same as the Cristallo and the frame dimensions are the same because I got it in 50 sloping. Everything about the two bikes is going to be the same except for the frames, so it will be a good comparison. If the Arte ends up being anywhere close to the Cristallo, I'll just buy another one in NS03 and stay away from the high end Colnagos. It will serve them right for taking the business out of Italy and sending it to Taiwan.


----------



## manandjoe (Apr 14, 2006)

I agree with you. I think you will be pleasantly surprised. When will Ferrari start outsourcing its parts to Taiwan to bring their costs down? I know its not apples to apples, building a car is much more complex then a bike. People are willing to overpay to buy Ferrari for there exclusivity and attention to detail. Colnago maybe making a mistake. I know its all about labor costs but then you can’t charge 4k for a frame.

Does Rolex import movements from Tiawan? ……..
I think I will start selling out my Ford and GM shares as well.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

I sold my Ford shares 3 years ago when the stock was slightly above $15. Seen it go down to $6 and now it is in the $8's. However, Ford did just get a new CEO and he has decided to bring the Taurus and Sable name back. They are going to be applied to the Ford 500 and the Montego. The 500 will be the Taurus, the Freestyle will be the Taurus X, and the Montego will be the Sable. I was planning on buying a 500 when my 1998 Taurus with 160,000 miles on it finally goes, but now I can buy another Taurus. Of course, I am hoping that this doesn't take place for another 9 to 10 years, but who knows.

I hope Ferrari never goes to Taiwan for parts. I would have preferred that Colnago never have gone to Taiwan for its frame building, and I hope that Campagnolo never goes to Taiwan for any manufacturing either. However, Italy is becoming like the US. Nobody wants to do manual labor over there. They want desk jobs or artsy jobs, but nothing to do with an assembly line. I guess I don't blame them because those jobs are pretty boring.


----------



## gibson00 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Confusded!!!*

OK, first, I must have the Extreme Power pictured in this thread!!!! 

Second, I'm really confused about the geometry. The picture of this extreme power makes it look like it has a slightly sloped top tube. The pic of the JET extreme power on colnago's website has a level top tube. 
The geometry tables for Colnago typically show geo for non-sloping (like a traditional C50) or full sloping, like an E1.

So the Extreme Power pictured above, what geometry does it follow???
Help!


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Yeah, it doesn't look anything like the sloping frame in STIT that Colnago initially had as the lead bike on its website. Maybe this is a traditional frame that looks like a sloping frame because of the angle that the picture is taken at. I am as confused as you Gibson.

CampyNeutron,

What happened to the pics of the Extreme C in EITA? Did you take them off because you only wanted the thread to have pics of your build in it? If so, start another and add a note that you would prefer for the thread to only contain pics of your build. I think Gibson had a thread on his Colnago C50 World Champion colored frame build this summer, but I could be wrong about that.


----------



## Mosovich (Feb 3, 2004)

*Updated pic?*

Hey, what happened, did you get you bike built. How about some pics!!!!


----------



## ETWN Stu (Feb 15, 2007)

I dont think that it is sitting on a funny angle, it actualy looks dead straight to me. Also Love the Hyperons!! 

Ps Fabs, I know I said that I would not get the Record bottle cage but some thing strange happen today and one appeared. Also my cranks and Bora' s are almost here. Will post pics.


----------

